# 2016 Ncvba Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap Meet April 30th Eden, Nc



## richtrix (Feb 21, 2016)

*We will be having our 6th Annual Cabin Fever Bicycle and Minibike Swap meet & Show on Saturday, April 30th, 2016 from 9:00am to 4:00pm. This is a inside/outside show with plenty of room and parking. All Bicycles, Minibikes and related items are welcome. There will be show awards and door prizes. There are no fees for spectators, or participants. We will be charging a small per table fee of $5 for sellers to help off-set Show expenses.The Show will be held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC...Please plan to attend. Any questions please email or call Richie **richtrix@triad.rr.com** (336-552-9844) or Tony **tpender3@yahoo.com** (336-280-6551) See you there!*


----------



## cadillacbike (Feb 26, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmm, might be able to finally make it up. I'll see if I can rally some more locals.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 18, 2016)

Lots of interest this year.....Continuing to Grow!... Always some good finds...


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 19, 2016)

Im planning on going! Pedal Junky- we carpooling?


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 19, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Im planning on going! Pedal Junky- we carpooling?




Sounds good!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 19, 2016)

Was planning on going but, I've been told I have to help my son move and it requires my truck and trailer.
Daggum it!
You guys always throw a great show. 
Maybe my son will rent a truck.
If I can muster it, I'll be there.

Here's just a few I was bringing to sell.
Shame, cause they need new homes.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## richtrix (Apr 19, 2016)

JD I hope you can work it out....just won't be the same without you!


----------



## robertc (Apr 26, 2016)

Approximately 80 hours before the NCVBA Eden N.C. show. Who all is coming?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Still trying to recover physically and financially from MLC/AA! Hope to make it up one day though. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 29, 2016)

I am


----------



## robertc (Apr 29, 2016)

A little less than 24 hours before the show. I'm ready.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Remember guys--pics or it didn't happen! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 30, 2016)

Eden NC. Right here, right now.




More stuff outside.


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2016)




----------



## cadillacbike (May 1, 2016)

Had another great time at this show! Got to meet some good people (pedal junky). Had some nice rides there.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 1, 2016)

Finally got to put faces and names together. Good bunch of folks at Eden yesterday. Sold some parts, ate at Willies, met some new people, good times.

Eden Drive In.


 

The Boulevard. 


 

Misc pics of some seats and stuff. 


 



 



 

JD's pair looking sporty.





 
Richie's Wizzer.


----------



## richtrix (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for posting the pictures Guys! We had a lot of new folks this year. Not a lot of early bikes this year, but I think everyone had fun. Thanks to all who attended!  Richie


----------

